# I did raise Rocket appartamento pressuer and this it what happend



## goteeam

Hello,

I did raise my Rocket appartamento pressuer till 1.4 which is steal within the green limit. After 3 weeks I faced an issue.When I turn of the machine and pull the shot after 15min warm up. the group head will give steam and the water will come out the group head after 15 sec !!

I don't know what happend and I did pull the change back and make the pressuer 1.1 as it was.

Here is a youtube video for my issue. and Looking for your recommndations






Regards.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

goteeam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did raise my Rocket appartamento pressuer till 1.4 which is steal within the green limit. After 3 weeks I faced an issue.When I turn of the machine and pull the shot after 15min warm up. the group head will give steam and the water will come out the group head after 15 sec !!
> 
> I don't know what happend and I did pull the change back and make the pressuer 1.1 as it was.
> 
> Here is a youtube video for my issue. and Looking for your recommndations


So, when you put it back to 1.1 bar, did it fix the problem?


----------



## kennyboy993

Does not look like a boiler pressure problem to me - blocked brew path or something, I'm no expert.

I do know what impact changing boiler pressure on an e61 hx will do though and it's not that.


----------



## goteeam

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So, when you put it back to 1.1 bar, did it fix the problem?


No it didn't


----------



## kennyboy993

How old is your machine, descaled lately? Serviced or cleaned lately?


----------



## goteeam

kennyboy993 said:


> How old is your machine, descaled lately? Serviced or cleaned lately?


less than 17 months. and yes descale done like 4 months ago


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

goteeam said:


> less than 17 months. and yes descale done like 4 months ago


Is the water that you feed the machine hard?


----------



## goteeam

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is the water that you feed the machine hard?


No


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

This is vey bizzare. I don't think it's anything to do with the pressure of the boiler. The psth for the brew head goes through a pipe that travels through the service boiler,and the water in that pipe gets heated by the heat inside the boiler, hence the term heater exchange.

Now, to me, it feels that the pump is having trouble pushing the water from the tank to the brew head. Maybe an airlock is forming, or the path is obstructed somehow?

If the machine is still under warranty, I'd issue with them to get it repaired.

Good luck.


----------



## DavecUK

*To the OP of this thread, you were asked if the water used was hard and you said no, could you explain how you know this?*

With small machines like the Apartmento, raising the boiler pressure is inadvisable, this is because HX machines are on the border of being brew temperature OK, *many are not OK and run far too hot (I found this out when reviewing lots of HXs and temperature testing them in the past and the odd current machine)*. 1.1 is often used as a good boiler pressure because unlike larger machines they don't get rid of heat so well and tend to heat up the cold water tank a lot more. This means the longer they are on the harder they are to flush down. Raising the steam pressure probably makes machines like the Apartmento almost impossible to flush down. So I recommend you leave it at 1.1 bar.

The cause of your problem is nothing to do with raising the brew pressure, that I would think is coincidence. However, raising the temperature will make the problem more apparent. What's happening is the thermosyphon is emptying and then takes time to refill, hence a bit of steam and no water. The fill is more difficult for the vibration pump if and only iff the leakback from the thermosyphon is extending back to the inlet tube to the tank. So somewhere in the sealed brew circuit is a leak. This can be at a few points.


1 way valves

expansion valve (perhaps a bit of dirt on the sealing pad)

From the group (weak top spring, top group valve seal leaking)


etc..

So as you can see running hotter raises the pressure a bit more and may encourage more leaking.

1st check to do is after the machine is on and stable, pull some water through the group...lif the inlet feed pipe out of the tank and hold it vertical, leave it a while to see if water flows back and/or a bubble appears. Also lift out the other tube from the tank which will presumable have the expansion valve connected to it and see if water gradually comes out of that one.

The diagnostics will help you find the problem, or at least eliminate some areas.

Dave

*P.S. Who did you buy it from?*


----------



## goteeam

I did put back the pressure and the machine starting fixing it self


----------



## espressotechno

You can even safely lower the pressure to 1.0 bar, which may give a sweeter extraction....


----------



## prv20

Glad I saw this before I tried!


----------



## mikas

espressotechno said:


> You can even safely lower the pressure to 1.0 bar, which may give a sweeter extraction....


+1


----------

